# Please participate in this poll!!!!



## Curly1908 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hiya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please vote for which of the following red lipsticks you would recommend for NW50.  I am trying to narrow down my list before I go to MAC and swatch.  I have to recreate a 1930s/1940s true red lipstick look.

Thanks.


----------



## harrypotters1ga (Aug 20, 2010)

Just curious, why are you recreating a 1930's/40's look?


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 20, 2010)

i'm NW45 AND NW50 sometimes and the best way to get that look is to use MAC DIVA lipstick ... the best red for women of color and sometimes to give it pop i use Dazzle Glass creme in Creme Allure.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *harrypotters1ga* 

 
_Just curious, why are you recreating a 1930's/40's look?_

 
I have to for an event.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 20, 2010)

So far it looks like I'll be swatching just Ruby Woo and Viva Glam I.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not a lipstick, but a gloss, Red Stiletto by Flirt, sold at Kohl's. That is an awesome red! 

Have you tried any of the new MUFE Rouge intense colors? They have alot of reds to choose from. There is also a chart where you put your foundation color in  and it tells you what colors in the line could work for you.   Try MAC Red and Russian Red.  They have a good amount of blue in them.  So Scarlett is a good one I found at the CCO.  If you are near one, see if you can find it.

Ruby Woo is a matte, so make sure your lips are conditioned for that one.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_Not a lipstick, but a gloss, Red Stiletto by Flirt, sold at Kohl's. That is an awesome red! 

Have you tried any of the new MUFE Rouge intense colors? They have alot of reds to choose from. There is also a chart where you put your foundation color in  and it tells you what colors in the line could work for you.   Try MAC Red and Russian Red.  They have a good amount of blue in them.  So Scarlett is a good one I found at the CCO.  If you are near one, see if you can find it.

Ruby Woo is a matte, so make sure your lips are conditioned for that one._

 
Thanks for your help.  I have to have lipstick -- not gloss, and I don't buy MUFE unless Sephora has a coupon deal going on.  Thanks for your vote : MAC Red and Russian Red.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am an Nw45.  I love Mac's Dubonnet.  I am a fierce fan of Fresh Moroccan Lipcolor by MAC also


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 22, 2010)

It depends on which way you want to go with it, the first three are much brighter reds.. where as the last two are a bit deeper.  They could all work for a classic red, but personally when I think of that era I think deeper - so I'd probably recommend Dubonnet.

If you want more of that 40's-50's classic matte red - Ruby Woo, hands down.


----------



## chapinachick111 (Aug 25, 2010)

hi, i work at MAC...depends on how bright you want the red.... mac red is the most blue-ish red lipstick with the glossy-ist finish. ruby woo is next and is exta matte...( need lip conditioned or it wont go on)... russian red is a true balanced red but on dark skin it looks the most orangy... with either of them use vino or current lipliner so it doesn't look to ageing...it just depends on the model you will be using... my 2 cents.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for participating, ladies!  I'll be trying both Ruby Woo and Dubonnet.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 25, 2010)

I am late to the party but another vote for Dubonnet.  (BTW I am NC20 so if you think I don't know what I am talking about, you could be right!)


----------

